# Can't add Domain Group to Share



## skooterz125 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi, I'm trying to add an administrator group (that I'm a member of) as an admin to a share on my server. I can add a user group (that I'm not a member of) with no problem. When I try to add the administrator group I get this error: "An object with the following name cannot be found: 'administrators'. Check the selected object types and locations for accuracy and ensure you have type the object name correctly, or remove this object from the selection." 

I've checked Active Directory to make sure it's still an active group and it is. I've also made sure the DNS servers were correct on my Windows Server 2003. I have tried adding the Administrators group as a local admin on my PC and I get the same error. 

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

When you add the group do you browse the directory or manaully type it in?

If it isnt too much hastle I would re-create the group personally.


Dave


----------



## skooterz125 (Apr 8, 2008)

I can't re-create it because it's a builtin group in Active Directory. I cannot add any of those builtin groups as administrators. The group scope is Builtin local and the group type is Security.

Is it possible I cannot add to the share because it's builtin local?

If that's the case, how would an admin have added it in the past?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Are you trying to add the Group under Share Permissions, or NTFS (Security) Permissions?
In Windows Explorer, right click the share, click *Properties*.
Choose one:
Click the *Sharing* tab, then the *Permissions* button
Click the *Security* tab
Click the *Add* button
Click the *Advanced* button
Make sure the *Select the object Type:* box includes *Groups, or Built-in security principals*
If not, click the *Object Types:* button and check the boxes for those.
Click *Find Now*
Select the group, then click *OK*
Click *OK* again, and set permissions as desired.
Click *OK*

At what point in the above do you get the error?


----------



## skooterz125 (Apr 8, 2008)

I was trying to add under the NTFS (Security) Permissions. There was no Security tab after I clicked Permissions under the Share tab. 

I'm just going to use another admin group.

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

skooterz125 said:


> I was trying to add under the NTFS (Security) Permissions. There was no Security tab after I clicked Permissions under the Share tab.
> 
> Thanks.


If there is no permissions tab it normally means that you yourself dont have permission to make access right modifications. Can you confirm that you are an admin of the Domain?


----------

